# Saginaw Area Bow Shop



## ThePodFather (Dec 11, 2021)

New guy here. I’m relatively new to hunting and brand new to bow hunting. Hoping to get out on Turkey and Whitetail next year.

I picked up an Elite Kure off eBay and now would like to get it outfitted with all the components and new strings. Any recommendations for a bow shop in the Saginaw area? Thinking I’d prefer an actual bow shop over Cabela’s or Dunham’s, although they are both conveniently located.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Bay Archery. Bay Archery Sales : Bay City, MI :: Home


----------



## mattrowloff (Dec 30, 2010)

Stubee said:


> Bay Archery. Bay Archery Sales : Bay City, MI :: Home


Thank you for your recomendation.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Would have been my recommendation as well.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I moved to Clare from Saginaw. Jay's get nearly all my business now. Even when I lived in Saginaw, I often drove up to Jay's.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I concur. Have dealt with Bay Archery and Jay's and you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Never dealt with bay archery but I know they have a tech that is infamous on archery talk forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I concur. Have dealt with Bay Archery and Jay's and you can't go wrong with either.


I agree with Bay Archery,too. Id check Northwooods in Pinnconning as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

michgundog said:


> I agree with Bay Archery,too. Id check Northwooods in Pinnconning as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I think Northwoods is more of a crossbow dealer. They may have a few bows, but not many. If I remember correctly.


----------



## mattrowloff (Dec 30, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Never dealt with bay archery but I know they have a tech that is infamous on archery talk forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That tech dosn't work there any more


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Always had excellent service at bay archery over the years.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

trucker3573 said:


> Never dealt with bay archery but I know they have a tech that is infamous on archery talk forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would Be Dale......


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Another vote for bay archery.

Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Another vote for Bay.

Another shop i found did a great job was Sunrys, but that’s in Fenton.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBONE73 (Oct 18, 2020)

Bought a new Matthew's at Bay archery 2.5 years ago. The guy who set my bow up was horrible. When i went back for setting the peep location he had it under my D-loop, i should have walked right when i handed it back to him. He hands it off to the big guy for paper tuning who shoots it twice and says "it's perfect". I can literally see the rest alignment is off on both planes.
Had to move the rest considerably right and up to keep from horribly tearing paper or just plain out sticking out of my target sideways. I questioned him on the draw length and he insisted 28" was correct. I'm like bruh, I've been 29" my entire adult life through several different bows. So I insisted on 29" mods, turns out he didn't have them. Why not just say that?
The short guy with glasses I like.
The guy who went to Northwoods I like.
6 bows I've bought there over the years, hard for me to consider going back.
Now I just do it myself via EZ green and YouTube. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mattrowloff (Dec 30, 2010)

TBONE73 said:


> Bought a new Matthew's at Bay archery 2.5 years ago. The guy who set my bow up was horrible. When i went back for setting the peep location he had it under my D-loop, i should have walked right when i handed it back to him. He hands it off to the big guy for paper tuning who shoots it twice and says "it's perfect". I can literally see the rest alignment is off on both planes.
> Had to move the rest considerably right and up to keep from horribly tearing paper or just plain out sticking out of my target sideways. I questioned him on the draw length and he insisted 28" was correct. I'm like bruh, I've been 29" my entire adult life through several different bows. So I insisted on 29" mods, turns out he didn't have them. Why not just say that?
> The short guy with glasses I like.
> The guy who went to Northwoods I like.
> ...


I would like to speak to you and find out more info please call me at 989-450-2926


----------

